# Saracen Re-Leve



## champ500 (13 January 2015)

My new horse came with his diet - Saracen Re-Leve and Alfa-A molasses free. He is in fantastic condition, shiny coat, well-covered, if anything he is looking a little portly... Out hacking and occasionally in the school, he's getting increasingly jittery and excitable (may just be his nature!) but I've taken him off the Alfa-A as I've heard it can cause a bit of extra fizz, and replaced with Hi-Fi. 

After extensive research, I can see that Re-Leve is a moderate to high energy feed - at the moment I'm only riding about 5 times a week (twice hacking, rest lunging/school) so he doesn't need the 'performance horse' ration required and was wondering if anyone else had any experience of this causing fizziness? He has very, very minor gastric ulcers so requires a cereal-free feed, so was toying with idea of a balancer and chaff...

Any ideas/experiences welcome!


----------



## 0310Star (13 January 2015)

No help with the Re-Leve but my mare does fantastically on Saracen so I am a massive fan! I was feeding the vet mix and chaff which did a good job but she tends to get a little portly over winter so I have changed her to the essential balancer and chaff, I am pleased with the outcome and she has just the right amount of energy as well as looking great. Its not expensive either


----------



## Shoei (13 January 2015)

I fed my lad this last winter because he was quite fizzy on their livery mix ( I think that's what it was called) as soon as he was on this he chilled out and like yours looked fab! I really rate it. I won 6 months supply of top spec so have moved him over to this and to be honest I will be moving back to Saracen once I have used it all... He just doesn't look as good.  I would persevere with the removal of the alpha and see if he chills out a bit.


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (13 January 2015)

Hi there

The saracen re-leve contains plenty of soya oil which can be heating and is a pro-inflammatory oil- not ideal for something with ulcers. It also contains molasses- again not great for ulcers. Saracen promoted this product to me when I was seeking advice for my ulcer prone horse, which just made me skeptical of yet another feed company- profits before welfare. It is not completely ideal for horses suffering with gastric sensitivity. 

The alfa-a molasses free is good for ulcer prone horses as it helps to neutralise the ph in the stomach - also a very good idea to feed at least a handful of alfa a before exercise. 

Speak with Simple Systems or the Pure Feed Company (although the latter I haven't researched as much). They have been super for my poor doer tb, prone to ulcers- although i do now create my own Simple Systems using similar products by different companies based on cost and ease of buying (delivery doesnt suit me).

Just be careful when looking at balancers and in fact any feed as to the content. A lot of balancers are packed with wheat or some other sort of strait to "pack it out."


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (13 January 2015)

sent Fig craaaazy! not always fizzy, sometimes tense, sometimes spooky, sometimes sharp, sometimes ok....made him really erratic and unpredictable.

horses react to different things, it could be the maize or the peas.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 January 2015)

Some horses do very well on releve .
If I bought a horse on that diet I would be questioning if he had ever had azoturia because that's exactly what the vets advised for our last horse with tying up syndrome .
I think I would try reducing the amount of releve given and I would not feed HiFI lite unless it was the molasses free one .
Is the horse in lighter work than before you bought him if so reduce the releve and he should calm down .
I would be trying to find out why that choice was made it's a fairly expensive way to feed a horse .


----------



## sonjafoers (13 January 2015)

I love Saracen feeds but both of mine were really flat on ReLeve - one a tb and one a cob x - and both lost oomph & sparkle. Saracen were surprised because they have horses that race off ReLeve but after coming off it & then going back on I can definitely say it was the ReLeve that caused the loss of energy.


----------



## deicinmerlyn (13 January 2015)

Re-Leve is too high in starch and full of peas (rocket fuel) For some.   For Ulcers I prefer forage based diet = micronized linseed/copra and ERS Pellets are fine too.


----------

